
Show HN: Customize your Google Form to suit your website - QueensGambit
https://formfacade.com
======
jaaajaa102
Doesn't allow choice button options though. Pretty much makes everything text
fields is my only issues. But, still really great and neat none the less.

~~~
QueensGambit
Thanks! But, it should work with choice fields [1]. Can you please check if
your Google Form is publicly available i.e. it doesn't popup Google Signin
when you open it in incognito mode?

[1] Sample form with selectbox and checkbox -
[https://formfacade.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdN-M-
uIQN8FfjAZul_B...](https://formfacade.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdN-M-
uIQN8FfjAZul_BQi0MKYARV_vqNKFejV0QFomAjtdGg/editform)

~~~
jaaajaa102
Sorry, meant to say scale type questions like 1 for dissatisfied and 5 for
satisfied. You can see it on the google form, but not through formfacade.

[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdwITzptBor8Q9OQ733...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdwITzptBor8Q9OQ733aCuQdcjB4IiHD9Zlrnjj8RFQv1Rrsw/viewform)

[https://formfacade.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdwITzptBor8Q9OQ733a...](https://formfacade.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSdwITzptBor8Q9OQ733aCuQdcjB4IiHD9Zlrnjj8RFQv1Rrsw/viewform)

~~~
QueensGambit
Ah! Got it! Thanks for pointing it out. Will fix it!

------
QueensGambit
Google form is the easiest way to collect leads or run surveys on our website.
But it looks out-of-place, especially inside an iframe. So, I have created
this tool to convert the Google form into HTML form that matches the website.

What do you think of this tool? Feedback please?

------
kinduff
Very good idea! Are you planning to support multi-page forms?

~~~
QueensGambit
Thanks! Yes. But, it needs access to parameters that are not visible in a
public form. So, I plan to build it as Google Forms add-on.

------
rboobesh
What happens when a user submits the response? Does it redirect to the default
Google page?

~~~
QueensGambit
No. It submits the response using AJAX and stays in the website that embeds
the form.

------
vlab_mech
Interesting. Do you have a sample?

~~~
QueensGambit
Sure! Here is a sample Google Form:
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfMixfPiaLo7qTpspr2...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSfMixfPiaLo7qTpspr2bh3Or3kG-
i-do-xnSe_v7LNcQlosZA/viewform)

When you use Formfacade, it looks like this inside your website:
[http://customer.formfacade.com/hunchera/index.html](http://customer.formfacade.com/hunchera/index.html)
(See "Request Early Access" above the fold).

~~~
dbm44
You really should put that or a similar example on your landing page to show
potential customers just what is possible

~~~
QueensGambit
That's great advice! Thanks! I have updated the landing page with screenshots
- [https://formfacade.com](https://formfacade.com)

